# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  النسخة الفل ريب من لعبة الأكشن والمهمات المنتظرة Inversion 2012

## Mr_HelL

Inversion 2012
FullRip




Game Size : 2.5 Gb
Game Sort : Action

- Unrar All Parts
- Start Installation Setup.bat Then Play



OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: 2.4 GHz dual core
Memory: 1.5 GB RAM (Windows XP) / 2 GB (Windows Vista and Windows 7)
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 8000 series or ATI Radeon HD 2000 series or better
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 10 GB




























Only One Link

LetitBit

http://takemyfile.com/7273076


TurboBit

http://takemyfile.com/7273055


Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/7273056





One Gb Per Link

LetitBit

http://takemyfile.com/7273057
http://takemyfile.com/7273058
http://takemyfile.com/7273059



TurboBit

http://takemyfile.com/7273060
http://takemyfile.com/7273061
http://takemyfile.com/7273062



Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/7273063
http://takemyfile.com/7273064
http://takemyfile.com/7273065



JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/7273800
http://takemyfile.com/7273801
http://takemyfile.com/7273802



RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/7273066
http://takemyfile.com/7273067
http://takemyfile.com/7273068



FileRio

http://takemyfile.com/7273072
http://takemyfile.com/7273073
http://takemyfile.com/7273074



200.Mb Per Link

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/7273102
http://takemyfile.com/7273103
http://takemyfile.com/7273104
http://takemyfile.com/7273105
http://takemyfile.com/7273106
http://takemyfile.com/7273107
http://takemyfile.com/7273108
http://takemyfile.com/7273109
http://takemyfile.com/7273110
http://takemyfile.com/7273111
http://takemyfile.com/7273112
http://takemyfile.com/7273113



RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/7273114
http://takemyfile.com/7273115
http://takemyfile.com/7273116
http://takemyfile.com/7273117
http://takemyfile.com/7273118
http://takemyfile.com/7273119
http://takemyfile.com/7273120
http://takemyfile.com/7273121
http://takemyfile.com/7273122
http://takemyfile.com/7273123
http://takemyfile.com/7273124
http://takemyfile.com/7273125



JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/7273141
http://takemyfile.com/7273142
http://takemyfile.com/7273143
http://takemyfile.com/7273144
http://takemyfile.com/7273145
http://takemyfile.com/7273146
http://takemyfile.com/7273147
http://takemyfile.com/7273148
http://takemyfile.com/7273149
http://takemyfile.com/7273150
http://takemyfile.com/7273151
http://takemyfile.com/7273152



SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/7273090
http://takemyfile.com/7273091
http://takemyfile.com/7273092
http://takemyfile.com/7273093
http://takemyfile.com/7273094
http://takemyfile.com/7273095
http://takemyfile.com/7273096
http://takemyfile.com/7273097
http://takemyfile.com/7273098
http://takemyfile.com/7273099
http://takemyfile.com/7273100
http://takemyfile.com/7273101



FileCould

http://takemyfile.com/7273078
http://takemyfile.com/7273079
http://takemyfile.com/7273080
http://takemyfile.com/7273081
http://takemyfile.com/7273082
http://takemyfile.com/7273083
http://takemyfile.com/7273084
http://takemyfile.com/7273085
http://takemyfile.com/7273086
http://takemyfile.com/7273087
http://takemyfile.com/7273088
http://takemyfile.com/7273089

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مبينه كتير ممتعه اللعبه رح نزلها إن شاء الله 
الله يعطيك العافيه جد كل مواضيعك اليوم مميزة*

----------

